# The only way I will go to the beach



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I am now spoiled with beach trips. Took my mom's boat out and dropped anchor at a small island.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

